# Toshiba TV - NO Sound



## callenderc (Jun 11, 2006)

My Toshiba TV, Model 27AF45, all of a sudden, just stopped having any sound. Worked one minute, didn't the next minute. I know nothing about electronics except to turn it on. Any suggestions for a know-nuthing country boy?
Thanks
Callenderc


----------



## scole94947 (Mar 5, 2010)

mine went out last night, it turned to be my cable box


----------



## CapinGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

Check all other appliances associated with the tv. I often find my tv has no sound but it is the dvd player that is on mute.


----------

